# Pictures of fake ROHM Testosterone Enanthate 300mg in 10ml bottles



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

It seems I have acquired a batch of fake ROHM Test E. This is my first cycle. I have decided to go ahead with 600mg per week for 16 or 20 weeks. I am 2 weeks in and have so far frontloaded with 2 pinning sessions, both using a 1200mg dose. Each session has been 2ml in each quad. My left quad seems to love the stuff but the right bitches like feck for 4-5 days.

First ever jab went awfully as I was just finished I was hit by a rapid cold sweat, followed by blacking out, fell gracefully off the chair & smashed my teeth, cheek and temple off the wooden floor. When I came around I had a chuckle and got the left quad done with no probs. Needle sissy me! I have around 2ml left in my 1st bottle which is due in on Saturday This will bring me to week 3 of cycle and this will be dropping the dose to 600mg.

I think I might do one more bottle to see if its completely bunk crap. If I do not feel any effects by week 7-8 the rest of the bottles get the right hand left shoulder treatment and will have to try something else from another source. I hope its not bunk gear despite not being original genuine....although that is what the nifty little hologram has repeatedly printed all over it.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Is bunk mate for sure


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Ive got some too, but didnt use them. Thanks for being my guinea pig! Let us know how this goes


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Plenty of people use them with good results , they arnt tryin to fake rhom just piggy backing off there name


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

big-lifter said:


> Plenty of people use them with good results , they arnt tryin to fake rhom just piggy backing off there name


arent trying to fake rohm, theyre just using the same logo and name to trick people they are rohm?

good god


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

big-lifter said:


> Plenty of people use them with good results , they arnt tryin to fake rhom just piggy backing off there name


So if I bought a t-shirt from Primark and put a fake Armani badge on it it wouldn't be fake I'd just be 'piggy backing' off Armani's name?Your logic is astounding to say the least.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> So if I bought a t-shirt from Primark and put a fake Armani badge on it it wouldn't be fake I'd just be 'piggy backing' off Armani's name?Your logic is astounding to say the least.


They have gone through the effort to make them clearly diffrent , ie holgrams , stopers , stamps on the tab , screw tops ect ect , yes they are using rhoms name but they are just another ugl


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

big-lifter said:


> Plenty of people use them with good results , they arnt tryin to fake rhom just piggy backing off there name


Why not just put their own label on it?

Seems pointless to me putting out fakes, which are nothing like what they're supposedly trying to copy. People will just bin them without trying.

At least if they put their own name, and as you say, people are getting good results, then they can start a new lab.

I don't buy what you're saying there mate if I'm honest. Just illogical thinking imo.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

big-lifter said:


> They have gone through the effort to make them clearly diffrent , ie holgrams , stopers , stamps on the tab , screw tops ect ect , yes they are using rhoms name but they are just another ugl


yes theyve gone through the effort of making fake products of a current mainstream brand?! So these products with holgrams, R stamped on the tablets arent rohm, theyre counterfeits, fake, forged, dodgy, kaput, [email protected], knock offs.......in other words theyre.....sh~t!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

big-lifter said:


> They have gone through the effort to make them clearly diffrent , ie holgrams , stopers , stamps on the tab , screw tops ect ect , yes they are using rhoms name but they are just another ugl


They're not even that mate. They have no name, and I daresay just put some test prop in all the bottles so some effects are felt.

I'm struggling to figure out how someone could be so fvcking dumb lmao


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Why not just put their own label on it?
> 
> Seems pointless to me putting out fakes, which are nothing like what they're supposedly trying to copy. People will just bin them without trying.
> 
> ...


Defentley they should of used there own name

If you was going to fake a lab then you would fake it so they at least are identical , people are geting gains from these so they are far from bunk


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

big-lifter said:


> They have gone through the effort to make them clearly diffrent , ie holgrams , stopers , stamps on the tab , screw tops ect ect , yes they are using rhoms name but they are just another ugl


 :confused1: :huh:

absolute amazeballs at this, so much more effort than starting up your own ugl! so let me guess they will "piggy back" rohms name till enough people have tried it then once they have a following as the fake blue rohms lab will rename themselves MHOR so there's no more confusion?

there must be gear in them as alot are using!???? thoughts?


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> yes theyve gone through the effort of making fake products of a current mainstream brand?! So these products with holgrams, R stamped on the tablets arent rohm, theyre counterfeits, fake, forged, dodgy, kaput, [email protected], knock offs.......in other words theyre.....sh~t!


I see what your sayin that yes they are copys but bunk no


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Isnt there the same sort of thing with the thai blue hearts ?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

You wanna buy DVD?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

big-lifter said:


> Isnt there the same sort of thing with the thai blue hearts ?


Thai blue hearts?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

big-lifter said:


> They have gone through the effort to make them clearly diffrent , ie holgrams , stopers , stamps on the tab , screw tops ect ect , yes they are using rhoms name but they are just another ugl


Lmao.

Dumbest thing I've read in a while. That's a bit of a statement considering some of the dumb as fcuk things posted regarding this.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Dumbest thing I've read in a while. That's a bit of a statement considering some of the dumb as fcuk things posted regarding this.


Tbh i think you are a dumb cnut if you think they are trying to fake them rather than piggy backing like they are


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

Jesus give the man a spade :stupid:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

big-lifter said:


> Tbh i think you are a dumb cnut if you think they are trying to fake them rather than piggy backing like they are


Oh dear.......


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

big-lifter said:


> Tbh i think you are a dumb cnut if you think they are trying to fake them rather than piggy backing like they are


Lmao.

Not one person here agrees with you. So really it's not me who is the dumb Cnut.

Piggy backing? Did you actually go to school and receive education? Trying to pass one thing off as another is a fake.

Of course it is a fake or they would use a different name.

Actually counterfeit might be a better term but both have relevance.

Try reading back what you write because sometimes that helps me not look like a tool when I post dumb stuff.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Not one person here agrees with you. So really it's not me who is the dumb Cnut.
> 
> ...


Ive read back over what i have wrote and yes it dose sound a bit dumb but i still think im right ,

If they had calld them self rohm25 then would you still call them fake rohm ? I doubt it , well these new ones are rohm with holograms if that makes sence ?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

big-lifter said:


> Ive read back over what i have wrote and yes it dose sound a bit dumb but i still think im right ,
> 
> If they had calld them self rohm25 then would you still call them fake rohm ? I doubt it , well these new ones are rohm with holograms if that makes sence ?


Lol

Great logic.


----------



## one-pound-coin (Jan 19, 2013)

There fakes and the people who have copied them are ****s so you wont catch me using them .


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ive got some rohm26 vials here @big-lifter

It absolutely wipes the floor with rohm, and is better than the piggybacked rohm25...

Interested? For you, only 25,000 ugandan dollars.. :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

onthebuild said:


> Ive got some rohm26 vials here @big-lifter
> 
> It absolutely wipes the floor with rohm, and is better than the piggybacked rohm25...
> 
> Interested? For you, only 25,000 ugandan dollars.. :lol:


Don't you mean 26,000?


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ive got some rohm26 vials here @big-lifter
> 
> It absolutely wipes the floor with rohm, and is better than the piggybacked rohm25...
> 
> Interested? For you, only 25,000 ugandan dollars.. :lol:


Would you take 32,000 ugandan dollars ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Don't you mean 26,000?


Tom, how would you like a job as head of marketing, with your skills I think we could launch multiple piggybacked (not fake) labs :lol:

How does angrymoggie sound?

Or UnprofessionalCHEM?

Im thinking OmegaPharma - 24 times the potency of Alphapharma :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

big-lifter said:


> Ive read back over what i have wrote and *yes it dose sound a bit dumb but i still think im right* ,
> 
> If they had calld them self rohm25 then would you still call them fake rohm ? I doubt it , well these new ones are rohm with holograms if that makes sence ?


 :blink:


----------



## GH16 (Dec 23, 2012)

big-lifter said:


> They have gone through the effort to make them clearly diffrent , ie holgrams , stopers , stamps on the tab , screw tops ect ect , yes they are using rhoms name but they are just another ugl


Post of the year 2013


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big-lifter said:


> Ive read back over what i have wrote and yes it dose sound a bit dumb but i still think im right ,
> 
> If they had calld them self rohm25 then would you still call them fake rohm ? I doubt it , well these new ones are rohm with holograms if that makes sence ?


but if they would of called themselves ROHM25 then at least no one would be deceived into thinking they where they well established and reliable ROHM, can you let us know how you know it is not bunk? have you used it?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Can I just say this is a funny thread... some conversations are just so entertaining to read! :lol:


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> but if they would of called themselves ROHM25 then at least no one would be deceived into thinking they where they well established and reliable ROHM, can you let us know how you know it is not bunk? have you used it?


Training partner is using there test e and orals and he says its good , few people on this for have said its gtg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big-lifter said:


> Training partner is using there test e and orals and he says its good , few people on this for have said its gtg


but is it what it says on the tin? there is plenty say they got little to nothing from it.

as i have said before the fakers (and it is not a new lab  ) have made a very smart move by adding these extra's they have made people assume it is new packaging from ROHM (which is what they have been saying) so from a business sense it is genius


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> but is it what it says on the tin? there is plenty say they got little to nothing from it.
> 
> as i have said before the fakers (and it is not a new lab  ) have made a very smart move by adding these extra's they have made people assume it is new packaging from ROHM (which is what they have been saying) so from a business sense it is genius


Which lab do you suspect it was put the "new packaged" rohm out?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MrM said:


> Which lab do you suspect it was put the "new packaged" rohm out?


who said it was a lab??


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I actually got mine out to throw in the bin yesterday, then held off. Doubt I'll use them but will be waiting to hear how the OP gets on.

Decided to go with Euro Phrama Test cyp instead.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Whatever it is its not rohm. It's fake.

Why buy fake something when it's just as easy to buy the real thing.

Personally I think they're fvcking idiots. Now no one with an ounce of sense will touch it. Whereas if they'd labelled it anything else people will have give it a go and let the product do the talking.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> who said it was a lab??


when you said "and it is not a new lab " i thought you were suggesting it was a previous setup who needed a new brand / appearance.

But if you look at the amount of product / variaty of product lines they have put out then i feel it has to be someone with access to fairly large mass production methods. I'm presuming this type of thing gets contracted out to somewhere in asia. I dont believe this could be done in someones bedroom.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well I won't be touching it, and if people have any sense, they won't either. Why risk using bunk gear.

If a lab has to use underhand snide methods to sell something they can't have much faith in letting the product speak for itself.

And if that is how low their morales are, then I wouldn't even want to think about the sterility issues.

They could well have put out deliberately bunk/unsterile gear just so rohm gets the blame. I'd avoid it like the plague if I'm honest. Why risk it when there's no need to.

Take it back to your source and demand your money back. If he don't give it, cave his fvcking face in.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Chances are though he's been as scammed as you have. But if he gets gear back he can take it back to his supplier and demand a refund.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

MrM said:


> when you said "and it is not a new lab " i thought you were suggesting it was a previous setup who needed a new brand / appearance.But if you look at the amount of product / variaty of product lines they have put out then i feel it has to be someone with access to fairly large mass production methods. I'm presuming this type of thing gets contracted out to somewhere in asia. I dont believe this could be done in someones bedroom.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

MrM said:


> when you said "and it is not a new lab " i thought you were suggesting it was a previous setup who needed a new brand / appearance.
> 
> But if you look at the amount of product / variaty of product lines they have put out then i feel it has to be someone with access to fairly large mass production methods. I'm presuming this type of thing gets contracted out to somewhere in asia. I dont believe this could be done in someones bedroom.


Could easly be done in a house , garage or a unit or container


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Sometimes I read these threads and think 'wow did I just waste that portion of my life reading that'

Mot this one though  Big-Lifter you have cheered me up today


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> but is it what it says on the tin? there is plenty say they got little to nothing from it.
> 
> as i have said before the fakers (and it is not a new lab  ) have made a very smart move by adding these extra's they have made people assume it is new packaging from ROHM (which is what they have been saying) so from a business sense it is genius


It is genius, fake the lab like it is new packaging, and get your vegetable oil at a high price.

The profit margin is great, and you cant get busted for selling vegetable oil, so no harm there. :lol:


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

To be honest any one that is using a mainstream and sucsesful labs name, and sticking who knows what in there trying to mimic their label, and we all know about it,

I wouldnt touch that sh*t with a barge pole, not dumping money into these guys pockets who are cutting corners.

If there gear is real, and they can get good raw material, isnt underdosed, and can copy a label, cap, and have all the sources.

Make their own gear, start their own lab, and get a name for themselves. Simple as.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Why not just put their own label on it?
> 
> Seems pointless to me putting out fakes, which are nothing like what they're supposedly trying to copy. People will just bin them without trying.
> 
> ...


Robsta! They have put their own name on it , the op has got it wrong! It's called RON labs didn't you know?..... Sheesh


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

KRIS_B said:


> Robsta! They have put their own name on it , the op has got it wrong! It's called RON labs didn't you know?..... Sheesh


I don't know if you're joking or not lmao


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Robsta said:


> I don't know if you're joking or not lmao


Lmfao yea I'm joking mate haha!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well it looks like l am binning another batch now, anyone actually have a lab a mate of a mates brother actually rates ??

:whistling:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Think pea head mentions a cetain area to stay clear on another thread,


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

Well that's the last 2ml of first bottle in left quad. Still feeling pretty normal mentally. Few facial zits appearing with skin being a tad greaser as normal. Still taking .5mg adex eod. My greedy gene almost kicked in there and nearly did another frontloading week of 1200mg but decided to go ahead as planned with 600mg and will continue to do for one more bottle of this crap. Any problems over the next few week & the gear is getting ditched obviously. The DOMS still hitting me for 4-5 days, especially after leg session. Surely after 3000mg over 3 weeks the DOMS should be shorter if I'm consuming around 180g protein per day. First cycle so don't know what to expect. Sure...hopefully infection doesn't set in and this crap starts to work soon.

After reading and reading and reading many, many posts about counterfeit ROHM meds my gut is still telling me that the counterfeit ROHM with the labels, holograms, grey stoppers & the printing an R on the tabs are not completely bunk. Too much effort involved in making the bottle the worst copy of ROHM. I would guess that most people would do a quick Google search before or after acquiring this stuff and would easily find out is counterfeit. I unfortunately got off www so couldn't see product beforehand. Yes the counterfeiters might make a quick few quid initially but then what then when their sales dry up because the gear is bunk...counterfeit some other lab? I have read more people making gains off it than not. I'll just have to wait and see. Its a real pity the ROHM manufactures don't go and pay the counterfeiter a visit and sort this out for good using the good old fashioned way....the baseball bat!


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

I thought I was getting a bit hornier in the last week but it has now declined. Am on my 4th pin & so another 2ml of vegetable oil goes in! - no problems. Still getting a few more spots than normal - nothing too horrendous - 2-3 on my face and scalp. Still not too sure if this test is bunk or not. Lifts are good - well being its good - a tad more aggressive but could be down to other things. Still going to stick it out till this 2nd bottle is empty in around start of April.

:no:

Don't think I would frontload again.

I think I would try a Tbol or Test Prop kickstart instead.


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

1st Week - 1200mg Test E

2nd Week - 1200mg Test E

3rd Week - 600mg Test E

4th Week - 600mg Test E

At these doses should one be 'feeling' something?


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Spots , strength , and sex drive , i would say its working , what else are you expecting from it ?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Stunner said:


> 1st Week - 1200mg Test E
> 
> 2nd Week - 1200mg Test E
> 
> ...


One way to gauge it could be to drop the adex and see if you get any sides? Maybe drop it to .5 every three days and see what happens.


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

MrM said:


> One way to gauge it could be to drop the adex and see if you get any sides? Maybe drop it to .5 every three days and see what happens.


Out of curiosity does Adex hinder the workings of Test? I.e. A cycle with no adex lets the test in your body work better.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Stunner said:


> Out of curiosity does Adex hinder the workings of Test? I.e. A cycle with no adex lets the test in your body work better.


Adex prevents the conversion of a small percentage of test into estrogen, estrogen is mostly bad but some is required for sex drive. Too much adex will drive estrogen too low and your sex drive vanishes and you feel ****ty and weak.

You could allow the estrogen to rise but block the effects of it on your tits but using nolva, but you would see water retention and possibly other sides.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

I have used the 'fake' rohm stuff recently and gained well off it. After posting on here previously about the stuff I will accept that the more experienced guys on here are trying to tell people it's not the stuff rohm are knocking out so I won't touch it again as I don't know where it's come from.

It does seem strange though that people do gain from it don't you think. Be interesting to get some lab results from this stuff to see if its under dosed or whatever.

Interesting topic the 'fake' rohm subject. Whoever is behind it is a genius as people are buying it, are making gains off it and despite everyone talking about it and the bad press it still remains on the market.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Never been said its underdosed or whatever.

Just not genuine.

This process has been employed a few times.

1. Distribute a product correctly or overdosed for a few months

2. Get established customer base

3. Slowly start underdosing product until people start complaining.

4. Assure people through your Internet gophers that the product is correctly dosed and that they are seeing results still so must be them not doing things right.

5. Eventually when reputation is mud run off with everyone's money laughing.

6. Launch new lab or copy lab. Repeat.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Never been said its underdosed or whatever.
> 
> Just not genuine.
> 
> ...


So want you're saying is it's you behind all this then?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Smitch said:


> So want you're saying is it's you behind all this then?


Absolutely.

Next one. T.O.M labs.


----------



## dannymak (Jul 2, 2010)

has any one got a pic of the real stuff then???

iv got some test and tren..... n yr making me on edge lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Next one. T.O.M labs.


Sounds like a Sweet Lab.

Fancy a bum?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Sounds like a Sweet Lab.
> 
> Fancy a bum?


No freebies.


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Sounds like a Sweet Lab.
> 
> Fancy a bum?


....any port in a storm sailor! :wub:


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

Robsta said:


> Why buy fake something when it's just as easy to buy the real thing.


Not so when trying to source for the first time - especially over the web, its not like you can try before you buy mate or even see the damn vial beforehand.


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

dannymak said:


> has any one got a pic of the real stuff then???
> 
> iv got some test and tren..... n yr making me on edge lol


*Recently bought * genuine ROHM compound pics would be a great help to all if anyone can post any up.


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

Got a bottle of BSI Test E 250 pinned 2.5ml instead of the ROHM...just to see. Will carry on with the ROHM after BSI bottle is gone.


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

Stunner said:


> Got a bottle of BSI Test E 250 pinned 2.5ml instead of the ROHM...just to see. Will carry on with the ROHM after BSI bottle is gone.


Could be that my pinning technique is getting better but next to no PIP from the BSI


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

Another 2.5ml from BSI hard to tell but I definitely think there is less PIP than this counterfeit ROHM. This time it was in my right quad which usually hates the stuff. My calf raises have gone from 140kg to 190kg in 7 weeks. Squats from 90kg to 140kg also in 7 weeks. Diet has been ****e apart from getting a lot of Protein down the hatch. Weight has stayed at 14 stone but belly is slowly melting. I definitely could be doing things better and more scientific but enjoying the whole first cycle thing. No sides yet apart from maybe a tad more agitated than normal. My next cycle I think I will be trying a short ester with an oral stack and a far, far, far stricter diet and log.


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

Complete loss of libido in the last 3 days...hmmmmmm?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

hmmmm estrogen !!! whats your full cycle


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Robsta said:


> Why not just put their own label on it?
> 
> Seems pointless to me putting out fakes, which are nothing like what they're supposedly trying to copy. People will just bin them without trying.
> 
> ...


iv'e always wondered why thieving fcking skanks go thru the trouble of buying vials, labels, boxes etc and then leave out the cheapest part, whyy not spend a bit more which is peanuts per vial and start ur own brand, it takes the ****


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Stunner said:


> Complete loss of libido in the last 3 days...hmmmmmm?


Did you start the adex again? If not it might be an idea to add it in. Are you still on the bsi or back to rohm - I might see if the guy will swop my other bottle of prop for some testE, the prop is ****ing murder.


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

MrM said:


> Did you start the adex again? If not it might be an idea to add it in. Are you still on the bsi or back to rohm - I might see if the guy will swop my other bottle of prop for some testE, the prop is ****ing murder.


Aye MrM adex has continued .5 eod and Saturday will finish the BSI. Was up in Donegal over the weekend and the whole family (I mean everyone.... sisters, kids, Ma and me) ended up with the Plague (stomach bug) so no training until a couple of hours ago. Was a bit hesitant pushing myself on the smith machine....just in case....you know...

R.E. Prop wouldn't be because your ass is still a little virgin ass? Take a little breaking in is what I mean. :wub: Are you trying glutes? BSI Test E PIP is nearly non-existent btw :lol: .

I started a personal log today trying to take a slightly more scientific approach. Have to do some homework on macros. I should of obviously started this 7 -8 weeks ago (can't even remember when I started cycle lol). Training has been sporadic but am giving it 100% when I go. I know I haven't trained in 15 years but my strength has shot through the roof and am sure the Test E and high protein is reducing DOMS to around 2 days or less, which is good. Definitely see size in my quads, calves and shoulders, but I have neglected upper body somewhat, but will work out a proper plan in next day or two. Just plain lazy mate.

Hope your PIP works itself out. Strangely the last few jabs I have injected half the dose then pulled out the syringe about 5mm and fired in the rest and PIP has been very low. More surface area for absorption (in my head anyway). Try it.

Today's Log

*Squats*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

150kg x 8

150kg x 5

*Calf Raises*

150kg x 10

170kg x 10

190kg x 8

100kg x 22

*Leg Press*

218kg x 16

218kg x 16

218kg x 16

*Leg Extentions*

77kg x 10

77kg x 10

*Prone Leg Curl*

68kg x 6

59kg x8

59kg x6

*Vertical Chest Press *(just ****ing around at the end)

57kg x 12

64kg x10

77kg x 10

84kg x 8

91kg x 7

98kg x 5


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I may be wrong but I didn't even think rohm did test e think it was anouther name


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> I may be wrong but I didn't even think rohm did test e think it was anouther name


That right Ricky mine is counterfeit/Fake.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Somewhat OT, but does anyone know what R.O.H.M. stands for, or is it just a made up word? I always thought it was pronounced "rome"...

:screwy:


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

don1 said:


> hmmmm estrogen !!! whats your full cycle


It was originally 20 weeks at 600mg/wk. I frontloaded first 2 weeks with 1200mg. I haven't kept track of my pins but I think 11 weeks in. I have enough ROHM for the full 20 weeks but was kindly given a bottle of BSI to try to which I have been pinning 2.5mls (625mg) the last 4 weeks so might just do 24 weeks. I think it may have been estrogen levels as I was feeling kinda weepy after watching Skyfall. lol. alright now, I hate being a gurl.


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

MrM said:


> Did you start the adex again? If not it might be an idea to add it in. Are you still on the bsi or back to rohm - I might see if the guy will swop my other bottle of prop for some testE, the prop is ****ing murder.


How you getting on today???? - about to mix the last bit of BSI (2ml) with the dregs of a ROHM vial (.6ml). I have got the needle sweats again ffs.....Sweats was for nothing twas a clean, pain free (for now) pin.

Heading down to gym in an hour...hope your ass is mending mate!

I am curious when I start back on the ROHM will the PIP start again. Sure I'll know next week.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Stunner said:


> How you getting on today???? - about to mix the last bit of BSI (2ml) with the dregs of a ROHM vial (.6ml). I have got the needle sweats again ffs.....Sweats was for nothing twas a clean, pain free (for now) pin.
> 
> Heading down to gym in an hour...hope your ass is mending mate!
> 
> I am curious when I start back on the ROHM will the PIP start again. Sure I'll know next week.


Still a bit battered, hopefully gym tonight. Think I'm starting to see something from the cycle but not sure - appetite is shot to **** so its hard to judge, but so far I'd rather tbol than the var


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

@MrM Funny my appetite been crap thou could be down to recovering from the plague...saying that I've just finished 12" Steak Sub, 72g protein shake, 2 spoons of peanut butter and a pint o'milk. Regarding Tbol/Var you don't know these things till you have tried them. Stick it out. Still early days yet.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gynosaur said:


> Somewhat OT, but does anyone know what R.O.H.M. stands for, or is it just a made up word? I always thought it was pronounced "rome"...
> 
> :screwy:


round my way its pronounced 'rom' like silent h


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> round my way its pronounced 'rom' like silent h


x2


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> round my way its pronounced 'rom' like silent h





marknorthumbria said:


> x2


Cheers fellas.


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

No PIP - Glad that has sorted itself out.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> round my way its pronounced 'rom' like silent h


It's posh where I'm from and we say it "ro-home" because we are hard as you say it stick your little finge out and nose up, it's cooler


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

Back on the ROHM - No PIP - Lifts have been good and improving extreamly well over the 12 weeks. Sides have been minimal. I have felt a slight tightening of the balls every now and then and I had only 3 or 4 zits on my nose at the start of cycle. Bloat minimal. Can't say I haven't felt a massive increase in sex drive thou I am a horny devil anyway.

Enjoying cycle so far. I would however would of liked to have a better diet and exercise plan but I am still working on that. Shakes are a god send thou, a 3 scoops shake gives me 72g Protein, 312Kcals. 3 of those a day.

I certainly will do another cycle but would like to try to aquire geniune ROHM next time (not asking for source) but no doubt when that time comes the forums here will be saturated with threads suggesting some other lab. lol...


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

On my last bottle - Its been fun trying AAS - I'm glad I did although there are so many things I'd do different next cycle. Cheers for all the advice and knowledge from UKM's members.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Roll on the October bulk fest for MrM and @Stunner


----------

